# We have just made a fairly big decision...



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...well we think so. 

We have decided to semi/retire 

We have been thinking about a long holiday/'gap' for a while but her work or my work doesnt suit. However Alisons job now pisses her off and I can take mine up again wherever I please. Our son wished to move out and that makes me think that we should 'take a break'

We have both read the 'full time' threads with interest !

We thought about 12/18 months and letting the house out but have come to the decision that six months - without selling everyhthing we own including our own cherished cars - that 6 - 8 months would do for a starter. Leave the house empty/keep our stuff/ and see if the 'fulltime' suits us 

If after that time
we think it still suits then we will rethink 

If any of you have any recommendations then we would be pleased to hear them


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds a great plan. One thing to consider is your house insurance. You may need to find a company that covers the property when unoccupied. You need to read the policies very carefully as some allow unoccupation provided that someone visits or stays one night per month, some have conditions that water and electricity should be off etc...

I hope you have a wonderful time and really enjoy yourselves, good luck.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Go for it! We did it and have never regretted it for one minute. 
We rented the house out to people we knew already. We became the landlord and declared the income for tax purposes.
There is a thread in the fulltiming section about being out of the country for more than 3 months with regard to qualifying for NHS care.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

"Keep our stuff"
you should have written "Keep our Staff"  

It sounds exciting, good luck to you both


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Go for it. We kept our stuff. I wouldn't sell the house but I should have sold the cars. We have been away from the UK for nearly three years with only a short trip home, which convinced us that the rotten weather was an overwhelming factor for us, Alan.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Earnboy

Would you mind posting some information on how you dealt with:

1 Insurance for the MH
2 Travel insurance for yourselves
3 NHS
4 House insurance

I gather that you regret at not selling the cars is due to the fact that they have stood idle for the three years.

Hope you can help.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem Michael. Our van insurance is 365 days away, I have that confirmed in writing so no problem there.

Travel Insurance is with Go Travel Insurance.com , not particularly cheap but they do provide the cover we want.

NHS, we just didn't tell anyone in case we might loose cover should we need it again.

House Insurance is not a problem for us as we have a family member using the house.

You are right about the cars, they are just sitting there ageing and no doubt developing faults through lack of use even though the chap living in the house gives them a run now and again.

Keep asking, if I can help I will, Alan.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We did similar, left house empty for about 18 months, then sold it, and will be rebuying something after April 2012 when we return from Asia. Won't be returning to full time work, but will do some odd work all being well.

We kept our stuff, but after a year the sofas went mouldy- so will need to buy new furniture.

We are self employed, so NI up to date. NHS still think we live at our old address for doctors etc. Dentist don't care where we live. Travel insurance - Nationwide free account with upgrades is byfar teh cheapest for us. House insurance, popped back every 60 days which made it okay.

Car (and now car and van) just sitting on parents drive getting older. Car (2001 Ford Puma) - always started first time when we got back (original battery!!!!)- and no problems encountered that a hard blast didn't sort. So I'd not worry. My dad worries, and does start the car/van every month on the drive now we're away - but I wouldn't.

No regrets from us - in fact it is helping us chose a smaller house - as if we can spend months in a 4.8m van, and months with a 9kg rucksack each - what do we need a big house full of stuff that we don't need for.....?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it is amazing how little stuff you actually need and can still manage to feel that you do have everything you need. I even carry two guitars, a little amplifier and an electric bike as my non-essential luxuries, Alan.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If you are leaving the house unoccupied you can claim 50% reduction in the community charge for the time it is empty, this was the case some years back it may have changed.

Charlie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Home Insurance through the C&CC gives 180 days unoccupied as standard.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

And good luck 

We've been out of the house for 3 years, and its been rented the whole time and managed by the rental agency for 10% of the rent, some wanted 20%. That was added on top of the figure we were asking for, and still got plenty of interest from a wide variety of people.

The house needed a check over by someone (can't remember who sorry) to ensure its safe before it could be rented, and the boiler servicing is still my responsibility but organised by the agency.

That means any small problems have been dealt with by the agency or the tenant pretty much without my involvement, and it comes out of the rent. Of course that is open to abuse, but the agency have no idea how long you may be their customer, and they have been very reasonable. They have hundreds of properties so taking the mickey and pocketing a few hundred quid here and there is not in their long term interest? Someone tried to steal a gas bottle, but was reinstalled more securely than it had been using the tenants insurance, by the agency's qualified handyman. But the tenants also decided the locks could be better, and wanted a crappy light I'd left to be fixed when it broke rather than just bin it, so a few hundred quid there that I wouldn't have spent myself.

Its always heated properly, and people are coming and going. The garden is looked after both by the tenant and the agency, who have their own gardener who visits 3 hours a month.

The tenancy agreement is six months minimum, with 2 months notice either way, so I could give notice at four months if I wanted to reoccupy at six. I don't think you would get as much interest if you advertised it for only a 6 month tenancy though, you don't sound sure and it may put many off so keep it open with clauses to suit you coming back when needed?

Our stuff is all in the loft, apart from white goods, sofas, a few gym bits, mower etc. These I thought may go minty in storage anyway, and theres a bit in the contract saying if anything breaks they need to replace like for like. We did leave a lot of household stuff for the 1st tenant, as he asked us to and was coming from the USA. When he saw how much there was that he had no interest in he changed his mind and said he didn't want it, but we were well gone by then, so he listed it and boxed it all. The 2nd tenant hasn't mentioned this, we've not visited since, so I don't know if they're using this or not. Less stuff is better, or less potential hassle at least! So we have both contents and buildings insurance, with a loft locked and contractually not part of the agreement so they have no access, but the agency has a key in an emergency.

Part of being happy leaving stuff was the fact that of course theres a big deposit held by the agency, and a professional survey is done of the house and its contents which we thought would highlight anything missing. Unfortunately, all the garage contents were described as someting like "various typical garage items", and an old oak table from a Great Aunt of mine was given less descriptive space than a Mr Potato Head  But, no problems that we know of from the agencies required periodic inspections.

Neither my wife or me have much idea whats in the loft although it is stuffed full, so apart from the tv we could bin all of it having not missed it! But I left some old family photos up there that perhaps could have been better protected and I hope are still OK.

The actual lady we deal with from the agency can be hard work, entirely via email though, and one of the pricier agencies initially came across as being better. But, having never been a landlord before, I'd do it again with the same agency without any doubts. When we do move back I hope there won't be any surprises! They would have to be big ones to make the money earnt not worth it though 


A long way of saying, why not pocket any money you may earn from renting while away?! You may end up away for years! 

Jason


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments.

Esp GrizzlyJ's detailed account.

We have luckily convinced our son and his two mates that they may as well stay in our house and chip in some 'rent' rather than continue trying to find a place (as they have been doing for the past couple of months) - he announced he was moving out a while back, hence another reason for our 'timing'

Him staying means we can gather a little rent and know the place is in safe hands. We have agreed to box up personal stuff where practical.

Him staying means that the insurance is ok - the heating will be on - and he can open our post! 

All that remains now is that I resign in eight week time, Mrs 1302 the same and look to set off in or around the first week in April


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just do it.

I went to the funeral of one of my colleagues three weeks ago who was 54.

He died of cancer. Never smoked, hardly drank and lived well. Was a really nice bloke.

A couple of guys at work have suddenly become very fatalistic and talking about how they can get out of the rat race earlier than planned.

Funny how a death close to you changes your perspective.

Paul


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We retired early in July age me 63 her 58 ,went off in sept for 3 months ,Spain Portugal,which we think is long enough at the moment.Planning to go to Denia for april again will be away for 3 months,then away again sept for 3 months.
We found it hard when the clocks went back,being dark at 5.30 pm ,sitting in the motorhome is not my idea of fun.So unless there is something to do ,it can be a long night.

Les


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

sparky20006 said:


> Just do it.
> 
> Funny how a death close to you changes your perspective.


Funny enough it is one of the deciding factors - without being morbid...

Our local hairdresser died just before Christmas - worked his b*lls off everyday - drops dead at 58....


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

During the last three years a large number of people have come up to us relative youngsters and expressed their deep desire to do what we were doing and their sorrow that they hadn't done so, either at our age or at any time generally.

Sometimes probing a little deeper brings up reasons like age, grand children, or in one case horse ownership.

The previous owners of our camper retired at 60, built it, then toured from Costa Rica to Alaska over a continuous 5 year period.

Many will have reasons that most certainly mean they cannot, but for most????? Currently the thought of going back to work is really not a nice one, returning to what is considered normal life very unappealing. I could up the mortage and disappear for another year or so, but maybe sensibly I should save hard again until I can bunk off properly. Having our little bus on the drive will soothe the soul in the meantime


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

6 weeks tops is all I am allowed. Good luck, go for it and don't have grandchildren :roll: 

Dick (not as hard hearted as would appear)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just another thought.

If you are staying in Europe there are plenty of cheap flights from so many places now that you could book into a campsite and visit for 3-4 days, to deal with anything you are unsure about leaving.

I just flew back from Katowice to Ringway(MIA for the moderns) for about 20 quid one-way (Ryanair- if you can stomach giving that 'nice polite' Mr. O'Leary your money!)

Flight can often be recouped by buying a few things cheaper in UK.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chascass said:


> If you are leaving the house unoccupied you can claim 50% reduction in the community charge for the time it is empty, this was the case some years back it may have changed.
> 
> Charlie


If it not 'habitable' i.e. unfurnished you can pay nothing for 3 months-at least in my Borough.

I do not know whether the same rule applies nationwide or is laid down by each local authority.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good on you.

We took early retirement May last year (2011), both of us had had enough of our jobs, we had saved hard over the years, the mortgage was paid off so it seemed the logical thing to do.
We're now on a much lower income but the quality of life is so much better.
We had a few months down in the Pyrenees and northern Spain in May/June, then a few months in Northern Germany and Denmark Sept/Oct and are about to go away for 4 months to Turkey then back to UK for our summer(?) before going off somewhere else in autumn, haven't decided where yet.
The bungalow is being looked after by a neighbour with Judys brother checking everything as well once a month.

Everyone at work said we'd soon get bored and be back....

Don't miss work one bit and we both look at it as just the start of the rest of out lives. I got all excited just typing this.  

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

" I got all excited just typing this"

I could tell before I read that bit 

Do you do a blog nowadays, Pete?

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Do you do a blog nowadays, Pete?


I've got some stuff on the MHF one but its too quirky for proper use and I did start a google one somewhere but i'm not very techy and lost the will to keep it going. Can't even find it now. 

Pete


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We had a great year away 2010 - 2011. I'm so glad we made the decision to chuck in our jobs, rent the house and go.

We hope to make more trips in the future, but are concentrating on settling in a new area at the moment.

I hope your plans all work out.

Lesley


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are a bit giddy now - as we have just told all our family and friends 

Just have to tell our employers now  We will have to give that a couple of weeks for all sort of financial reasons  but from then on in it is all guns blazing


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You could both throw 'sickies' for a few months - till they find out you are in the South of France!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is my first attenpt at a route/timeline...









That represents about 6-8 months in time. Does that look reasonable?
Even as I look at it the fact that we end up on Germany in Spetember - doesnt guarantee us nice weather so now part of me wonders if heading along thru Italy and taking in Croatia and putting Germany off until next year is a better option...

We would welcome any opinions/thoughts/experiences


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Already changed the route of above to include Gibraltar and maybe Morrocco 

We've wound up my (old/dormant) business and deregistered VAT
Sold Alisons Car (and put number plate on retention for 2 years)
'Life laundried' a whole heap of stuff
SHe's told 'work she is leaving (I havent yet)

All becoming a bit more like a reality...


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

1302 said:


> This is my first attenpt at a route/timeline...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping to do something similar in the next 2 years, i have just retired and am desparately trying to persuade hubby to do the same. I hope you managed to chip in a blog or two along the way to keep us all wishing and hoping!

Good luck with the travels. ps, pray tell where did you get the map pse????

Sylv


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The map looks great!
We found, however, that pushing on to the next destination was not for us, Several others have said the same to us.
We found visiting a region and staying a while was the best way to enjoy it.
When we kept moving on we found that we couldn't remember where we had been.
Now several years on we only remember the places we lingered a while (several months in one case  ).

Horses for courses and you may have the Gyspsy in your soul!


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with patp. Although you "see" a lot out of the window as you're driving, we found we needed to stop for a minimum of a couple of days to really explore, and in some cases, those couple of days extended into a couple of weeks/months! That's why our grand plans to see most of Europe finished at the end of 2 and a half years having seen a lot of France, a bit of Spain and no other countries! 

However, most people are probably a lot more organised than we were, we just meandered wherever the fancy took us and found some fabulous "off the beaten track" places by doing so but, it is your trip, do what YOU want to do! You'll soon find the pattern of travelling that suits you.

Enjoy yourselves  

Catz


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have nothing to add other than to wish you the very best of luck with it, and to say I don't blame you one iota for doing it. We'll be about 7 years behind you.

GOOD LUCK

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HI. Good luck with your trip!

I am still working (for myself) and over the last three years or so we have spent half our life in the van and half at home with the last single trip last summer being five months.

Its getting harder though and it is quite expensive. Great if you have someone paying rent but on our five month trip last year our house is still racking up a considerable additional cost whilst empty. Add in the cost of the actual trip and its not that cheap.

However as its been impossible to persuade my wife to cut the ties and full time its been a compromise I suppose (if an expensive one).

To be honest I didnt extend our home insurance (probably should have) and we only have 30 days travel insurance through the bank after that we just try not to get ill or dead.

It really annoys me that when you know your house is going to be unoccupied for months on end you cannot get any relief on water rate, council tax etc. Dont forget to Sorn any cars you have left and disconnect the battery. 

Hope it works out.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi with regard to Council tax, you are liable for the tax at your 'main residence' wherever that may be. This is considered to be wherever you keep the majority of your wordily goods.

You are not excused the tax if you go on a fortnights holiday and this does not change if the holiday stretches to 3 months or whatever (just think of the paperwork it would cause).

Only if you sell up completely and move abroad can you escape Council Tax. After all, if your house caught fire while you were away, you would still expect the fee brigade to turn out wouldn't you?

I know this because l used to be a Council tax officer for my local council.

Sorry to pour cold water on this theory! Hope you will all still speak to me.

Marrabone


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Marrabone said:


> Hi with regard to Council tax, you are liable for the tax at your 'main residence' wherever that may be. This is considered to be wherever you keep the majority of your wordily goods.
> 
> You are not excused the tax if you go on a fortnights holiday and this does not change if the holiday stretches to 3 months or whatever (just think of the paperwork it would cause).
> 
> ...


Yes I would hope the fire brigade would come but if your away for six months why should you pay the full rate? If I take out all my furniture I dont have to pay. If its furnished I do. How does having furniture in my house while I am away for six months cost the council more in services? Doesnt seem fair to me.

I dont see why it would create loads of paper work either or is the fact that they think people will lie about being away?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If there is no furniture in the house then you cannot sneak back and live in it Council Tax free!


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Its not all about fairness Barryd, unfortunately it also has to be about protecting the law abiding, tax paying citizens of this country against those who would do whatever was necessary to dodge their dues.

Its also about keeping the system workable.

For most folk, the trouble of emptying their property completely and, in all probability having to pay for storage, would not be worth the saving of 6 months council tax.

They do have to have inspectors who go out checking that these properties are unfurnished (they have their ways and means). If we were allowed to get a refund for any time, we were away from home, they would have to employ many more inspectors and staff to calculate refunds and post them out. All of that would have to be to be paid for hence increasing the already high staffing costs.

Whether our money is well spent, now that is a subject which would run and run! 
:wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aivlys said:


> Good luck with the travels. ps, pray tell where did you get the map pse????
> 
> Sylv


Its the back of the Caravan Club 'Continental Caravanning brochure.... Just the right size!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

patp said:


> The map looks great!
> We found, however, that pushing on to the next destination was not for us, Several others have said the same to us.
> !


Its already changed  And I only did it to determine a 'route' We plan to stay in Portugal a month for example - but longer if it suits as we have three people to visit en route


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan ( to change plans as you go)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

1302 said:


> Its already changed  And I only did it to determine a 'route' We plan to stay in Portugal a month for example - but longer if it suits as we have three people to visit en route


You'll love Portugal!

We spent a month there in Feb last year (it hadn't been on the 'wish-list' at all when we started out in January for a 6-month trip.

But we'd go back for sure.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We did Portugal September/October 2010  And thats why we are going back


----------

